# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  If i add 1ml of water in a 10 IU GH powder vial, how much GH do i have in the vial?

## x_SANDMAN_x

I read the stickys here but i still cant figure it out!
Im thinking it will still be 10iu of HGH...but i just wanna be sure.

----------


## DanB

10 i.u and .1ml is 1 i.u.

think about it, it aint hard

----------


## gixxerboy1

if you have 10iu of gh in a vial it will always have 10iu of gh in the vial no matter how much water you add

----------

